# Basswood vs American Basswood...?



## Tjore (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey! Hoping this is the right place to post this question.
At the Ibanez site, I tried comparing the Premium RG927 with the Prestige RGD2127Z.
Apparently, they both feature a basswood body, but the description for the Premium says 
"Body: American Basswood body", while the Prestige says
"Body: Basswood body"
What the hell is the difference? 
You might be thinking "Well, since it's Prestige, it must mean that Basswood is just better in quality than American Basswood."
If so, I think you're wrong. In fact, ANY guitar that isn't in the Premium line states "Body: Basswood body"
Even the RG7321.
So, I'm just wondering, why and what is the difference except its origins or whatever?
Thanks


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 15, 2012)

Or it could be the Premium line being overly specific to ensure the customers that they are not using cheap wood.  

Actually I'm quite interested to know the answer as well!


----------



## Tjore (Jun 15, 2012)

Vinchester said:


> Or it could be the Premium line being overly specific to ensure the customers that they are not using cheap wood.
> 
> Actually I'm quite interested to know the answer as well!


It must make some sense in one way or another, if that actually was why they typed it, I'd be even more skeptical about the wood than without knowing it actually is American basswood. 
But seriously, kinda want to keep this one alive, maybe the relevant knowledge of those one or two people that may or may not see this thread could be a revolutionary discovery for everyone here!
Or you may actually be completely right about that first one.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kinda sounds like some fancy wording to get people to buy the premium line.


----------



## Edika (Jun 15, 2012)

Have no fear, Max is hear!! He should shed light on the subject as he knows all things Ibanez (and more of course but especially Ibanez).

Personally I have no idea!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2012)

American Basswood = Tilia americana

Basswood/Linden = One of nearly 40 different species.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 16, 2012)

all basswood guitars should sound similar.

Key difference should be weight. American Basswood = VERY light. Asian basswood = heavy!


----------



## Tjore (Jun 16, 2012)

But if Asian basswood is heavier than American Basswood, there must of course be some differences on the sound?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2012)

bob123 said:


> all basswood guitars should sound similar.



Nope. 

That's like saying all Mahogany guitars should sound similar, with nearly two dozen species of wood "considered" Mahogany in the guitar making industry, that's nearly impossible. 

The various species of Basswood can sound quite different. Heck, two different pieces from the same tree can sound vastly different (sap wood vs. heart wood for instance).


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 16, 2012)

max shall be right again.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 19, 2012)

All basswoods are not created equal, my Jem DBK basswood sounds more like alder than any basswood I've ever played and takes an evo nicely. It is American basswood, I believe my rg2570 and 1527 are Japanese basswood since they are heavier and more middy.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope.
> 
> That's like saying all Mahogany guitars should sound similar, with nearly two dozen species of wood "considered" Mahogany in the guitar making industry, that's nearly impossible.
> 
> The various species of Basswood can sound quite different. Heck, two different pieces from the same tree can sound vastly different (sap wood vs. heart wood for instance).



I meant from the same line dude, not that all basswood guitars will sound similar. An RG made from asian basswood will still sound SIMILAR to an american basswood RG. 


and most large manufactures dont use sapwood for decent guitars anyway.

edt: Im speaking in generalities. If you want to go to the extremes, EVERY guitar sounds different, no matter how similar you have everything.


----------



## fnv8m8 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jzbass25 said:


> All basswoods are not created equal, my Jem DBK basswood sounds more like alder than any basswood I've ever played and takes an evo nicely. It is American basswood, I believe my rg2570 and 1527 are Japanese basswood since they are heavier and more middy.


 
ill be honest and say I think it depends on the day and the year and where it was made, theres so much stuff on here that contradicts everything that everyone is saying, I have an old 96 Korean RG470 and the specs say the body is American basswood, but I also have a prestige RG1570 from 2007 that is stated as just 'basswood body(one would assume Asian being MIJ' and the prestige even in stock form sounds a hell of a lot better than the American basswood bodied guitar, the sound is fuller, way more bottom end, even with the V8 pick up on the 470 it just makes the guitar more trebley, not to mention the prestige is far lighter than the 470 by a long shot, its like picking up a log after playing the 1570, but that's just my experience, not saying anything on here is right or wrong, just what I have found with my guitars and this whole 'basswood' 'American basswood' saga


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 2, 2013)

Asian rainforest Tilia (basswood, linden, etc.) grows faster and is generally less dense than the American variety. American Tilia grows slower and produces generally denser, heavier lumber.

Asian harvested lumber can vary wildly in density and weight. Even Asian mahogany (bred from transplanted South American trees) is quite a bit less dense (and lighter, softer) than the South American versions.

That isn't to say that Asian hardwood is inherently lighter. If given enough time to grow, it will eventually produce heavier lumber. But the lumber industry is not that patient, and often prefers the quantity of faster-grown, but lighter lumber to the quality of older growth.


----------

